# Newt/salamanders are back



## kankryb (May 2, 2021)

These guys are back to breed in my pond, they are Lissotriton vulgaris


----------



## Friller2009 (May 2, 2021)

Nice!
Shame we can’t have them here in Australia.


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Nice!
> Shame we can’t have them here in Australia.


Back in the 90s it was still legal in Australia. I used to keep and breed them, you'd still see them in pet shops etc. until about 20 years ago. They were lots of fun.
[automerge]1620000870[/automerge]


kankryb said:


> These guys are back to breed in my pond, they are Lissotriton vulgaris


Awesome! I wish I had this in my backyard! You're very fortunate!


----------



## kankryb (May 3, 2021)

Thanks but I would rather find bluetongues in my garden ?you guys are the lucky ones


----------



## Friller2009 (May 3, 2021)

kankryb said:


> Thanks but I would rather find bluetongues in my garden ?you guys are the lucky ones


Yeah except when you want to grow strawberries?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 3, 2021)

kankryb said:


> Thanks but I would rather find bluetongues in my garden ?you guys are the lucky ones


I'ts been a while since I've spotted a bluey around my place. Beardies and water dragons are the more common lizards. These are a few of the critters I've had in my backyard in the past months.


----------



## kankryb (May 3, 2021)

Very cool ? wish it was me


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 4, 2021)

You guys get to have some pretty cool stuff over there though. Denmark. Can you guys keep reticulated pythons?


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2021)

kankryb said:


> Thanks but I would rather find bluetongues in my garden ?you guys are the lucky ones



The grass is always greener...

I have two species of Blue-tongueds here, as well as Tree Dragons (a cute Agamid, which I watch fighting over territory, dancing to attract mates, mating and foraging, from my bed and through the window from my desk. I'm not going to pretend it isn't awesome.


----------



## kankryb (May 5, 2021)

Just a few years ago they changed laws, now all 5 meter + snakes are not legal anymore burmese, rock, anaconda but we keep all aussie ones and Boas


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 5, 2021)

kankryb said:


> Just a few years ago they changed laws, now all 5 meter + snakes are not legal anymore burmese, rock, anaconda but we keep all aussie ones and Boas


No 5m+ snakes. Stitch-up!


----------



## kankryb (May 5, 2021)

But people can keep what they have till they die but no breeding, Wonder if it works in real life because I danes sell at shows in Germany and Sweden and no one to check here in Denmark, we have no licens for animals in DK only CITES


----------

